# box in eaves or repaint?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Most folks will put up a maintenance free soffit type material.

The local supply houses should have that in a myriad of colors.

That is the route, after opening up the eaves for more intake air, I would take if it were my home.


----------



## jamminjohn (Jan 8, 2009)

Do I need to sand down and paint before boxing them in?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You don’t need to sand anything to box it in. You could scrape off some of the loose stuff though.

 You’ll need to add some framing in order to box it in. How you would do it would depend on the soffit material you choose to use. You should also sister another 2x6 along the side of those spliced rafters. 

 Don’t forget venting…How you would vent that would also depend on your choice of soffit material.


----------



## jamminjohn (Jan 8, 2009)

Will the eaves continue to get worse (weathered look) if I dont sand/chip the paint away and seal with new paint before boxing in?


I am just worried that I will get them all boxed in and then later the eaves will get worse and maybe mold/mildew.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

jamminjohn said:


> Will the eaves continue to get worse (weathered look) if I dont sand/chip the paint away and seal with new paint before boxing in?
> 
> 
> I am just worried that I will get them all boxed in and then later the eaves will get worse and maybe mold/mildew.



I already see rot that should have been addressed “before” the new roof was put on so your kind of stuck now unless you want to roof that area again.. 

Will it get worse? Well, it won’t get any better, it’s all about keeping it dry. 

 You can scrape, prime and paint raw wood if you want but if the wood stays dry and is "properly ventilated" it’s not necessary. 

Sanding would be overkill and depending on the age of the paint it could contain lead and you defiantly don’t want to sand that. :no:


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

The rafter tail repairs concern me. I wouldnt want to stand on the edge of the roof where two ( that we can see, maybe more)tails in a row are spliced like that. I think boxing the eves is a great idea, it will look nicer and also gives you the chance to add some support.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Lowes and Home Depot both stock vented soffit, it's in the same area as the siding.
The coil stock to cover the fascha is only sold in rolls there so you would have to hire a siding company or someone that owns a brake to bend and install it.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Or you could use vinyl 1x stock for the fascia


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Coil would be a lot less expencive, I love vinyl but there really proud of it when you go to buy it.
It would also not hide the end of the soffit material unless J or F moulding was added.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Use pre-made fascia and metal vented soffits.

Sorry Joe, I just hate fascia's made out of coil. Too flimsy, but yes it does work if you don't have pre-made fascia's available or you want a very specific color. Most companies make the same color fascia's as they do coil though.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’m seeing _Breckenridge with a continuous vinyl vent strip._

_I still can’t grasp why so many think the world needs to be wrapped in plastic. I guess it’s the sign of the times but I’m not on board._

_I have no problem with Vinyl (in certain applications) but to suggest (as so many do here) that Vinyl "is the way” and it’s the “best choice’ is absurd. _


----------



## jamminjohn (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought osb and ripped to size thinking that would be ok to use to box in. I have seen houses in my area that have boxed in eaves and they have stuccoed over and all you can see is the vents. It actually looks pretty good. I am not sure what steps to take to box them in. Can I use the 7x16's osb that I have and just frame boxes with 2x4s and sheet the bottom, cut out for vents, stucco and then install the vents? 


Sorry I am new to all of this, just bought the house last year(first time home owner) and and want it to look good as well as be safe.



P.S. The rot look wood is actually not rotted (I hope)but discolored very badly. I pulled all rotten wood,replaced it and then sheeted over it all with 7/16 osb. I did leave the wood that was discolored planning on boxing in or repainting them.


I really do appreciate all of the advice and help
thanks
John


----------



## jamminjohn (Jan 8, 2009)

Can I use the 7x16's osb that I have and just frame boxes with 2x4s and sheet the bottom, cut out for vents, stucco and then install the vents?


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

you seem pretty set on using OSB, but this stuff (or other stuff like it from your local supplier) is already vented, finished, and would allow all of your eaves to be ventilated and dry. It's no maintenance to boot. 

http://www.amazon.com/Rollex-16-Alu...EIUS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334781909&sr=8-1 

With OSB you will have to prime and paint (or stucco), cut vent openings, and install vent screens. Then you have to maintain the finish.


----------



## jamminjohn (Jan 8, 2009)

Only because I have already ripped these to size, I am not completely set as I dont really how to attach the osb 

Would I build some sort of framing or something?


----------



## M3 Pete (May 10, 2011)

jamminjohn said:


> Only because I have already ripped these to size, I am not completely set as I dont really how to attach the osb
> 
> Would I build some sort of framing or something?


I'm not 100 percent certain, but I think you need a J frame on either side to hold it in place, and I'm guessing you could mount that to (1) the fascia board on the end of the rafter, and (2) along the side of the house attached to each rafter. If you need to position the J channel along the house at a lower level, you could simply screw a length of wood of appropriate dimensions to the rafters (perpendicular to rafters), which will give you a continuous surface for the J channel. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez2-Cmr-Nos&feature=related


----------

